# Lord Grimley's Manor ... NEW masks coming summer 2014



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Great looking masks.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks, Jon did a great job. These are images of the paint masters ... we'll see how they transfer over into the production masks.


----------

